# هدا ملف pdf يشرح كيفية ربط محطتين s7 300 / 400 عبر شبكة mpi



## Mr PLC (26 نوفمبر 2014)

هدا ملف PDF يشرح كيفية ربط محطتين S7 300 / 400 عبر شبكة MPI
الملف يحتوي على الطريقتين:
Global DATA بالعربي
X_SEND / X_RCV (SFC 65 / SFC 66) بالعربي
هاهو رابط التحميل:
http://301019940509.blogspot.com/


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل.


----------



## EN-MAHMOUD-1988 (10 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم


----------



## EN-MAHMOUD-1988 (10 فبراير 2016)

الرابط لم يشتغل عندي


----------



## EN-MAHMOUD-1988 (10 فبراير 2016)

و شكرآ


----------



## nasserbe4em (10 مارس 2016)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور .. بالتوفيييييييييييييق ان شاء الله

افضل الطرق لقك وتركيب ونقل الاجهزة الكهربائية والمنزلية والرياضية بجميع انواعها


----------

